# Knee replacement - has anyone out there had one?



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Ok, so I'm booked in for a total knee replacement on my right knee for some time after mid-May. Although I'm on the young side for it, the doc looked at the Xrays and said it was the only thing worth trying given the degeneration shown.

I am sure it is what I need to do, but I have only been into hospital once in my life and am a bit worried about the idea that people do die. I'll get my head around that one, as I know most don't and I have to stop listening to the little voice in my head that keeps saying "but some do".

However, what I feel I need to prepare myself is to know just how painful it is. I know it's difficult to describe pain, and I went to a knee clinic group thing where the nurse told us it will be very, very painful but we'll get through it, but I'd find it reassuring to hear how real people have coped with this op and I'm guessing a fair few of my fellow motorhomers have had this done.

You can PM me if your prefer, but I would like to have more of an idea of what I'm in for. What was it like at first in hospital? How did you cope at home at first? Will I cope at home while Rob's at work? When will I be able to walk the huge dog? Would I be able to cope in the small van, because if I can't do much why not do that in some nice place away from home - or is that a stupid idea?

You can see the thoughts are going round my head thick and fast.

I'd just like a realistic idea. I don't particularly care to be mollycoddled over what might happen.

Lesley


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Chris, my husband, had both his done at the same time!. Yes it is painful but the drugs take it all away. He was on a morphine pump to start and then tablets.
Your main problem will be getting a good bend in the new joint at first. If you achieve that their will be no stopping you. Getting in and out of the motorhome will be your only obstacle. He thinks that will be ok if you want to do it.
Just do what the physio says and you will be fine.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

My sister in law had the op late last year and is now going upstairs and down, to the gym and to country dancing. It has been a new lease of life for her. 

She did have a lot of support from the hospital beforehand- a half day " knee clinic" when all her questions were answered and she, along with all the others, were given exercises to learn before the op plus a hotline to call should she think of anything in the meanwhile. She had the op with an epidural and was talking to us the same evening and sounding very perky.

She was home well before we expected it and had good friends to do all the running round. She did her post- op exercises diligently ( very important) and rested each afternoon. Pain was controlled by paracetamol. She's now drug free and pain free and her face looks 10 years younger without the strain and pain !

Go for it !

G


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Had mine done in France 6 years ago.
(Didn't want to wait 9 months. I was in so much pain so went private}
Went in on crutches.
Had operation on second day.
24 hours in bed and walking on the next day.

I was offered the choice of full anaesthetic or local but didn't fancy that as I'm a coward.
I was climbing into and driving the motorhome in 6 weeks without problems. Problems came later with statins.


----------



## kimbo4x4 (Jun 29, 2008)

My Mother had one knee replaced last November, She is 83. The other is due for replacement before the end of the month(Good old NHS in Scotland 12 week target)
There is some post op pain, but take the drugs and most important do the physio every day to ensure the return of good movement to the joint. You'll be walking around with a stick/sticks on day one, stairs day two.
The drugs will probably mean you cant drive for some time, 6 weeks maybe. Read the label etc. A large dog might be a challenge. There is good advice on NHS website.
My Mother tells me that compared with the crippling pain from Osteoarthritis the odd throb whilst the knee heals is nothing.
Just go for it and get your life back.


----------



## adbt (Apr 6, 2010)

FIL has had his right knee done , like being born again he tells me ! 
Back in the Halifax Walking Club ! Caravans all over Europe ! I'm sure he'd recommend it !


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

Sandra is about to go down this route, she went yesterday for an X ray on her bad knee and then she will see the surgeon to see where she goes from there, but it looks like she will have a knee replacement..

so I will follow your thread with interest and I hope everything is fine for you...

ray.


----------



## stevo (Feb 8, 2006)

I had to have two ops to straighten my leg before total knee replacement . I am 57. Did not experience too much pain and has been pain free joint since. Doc said it would need replacing again in about 3-4 years time but feels good after 2 years.had op in hinchingbrook hospital Huntingdon. If you want to know any more message me


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

My father had it done last week (£10k private to save waiting until next June).

Had it done under a local, it hurt some but not to bad thanks to drugs, was walking two days after the op and is now at home going up and down stairs.

Don't suffer, get it done!

Andy


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

You are lucky, they will not normally operate until you are around 60. As they say it is difficult operation to "redo", unlike hips, as the knee joint is so complicated.

I had mine done at 60 and I can't even remember what it is like NOT to have it done. 
Totally Brilliant.

I was only going to have the "half knee" operation, but the surgeon did clear with me that if when he was "in there" a full replacement was advisable, he should carry on and do the full op. He did, so I now have a nice wavy scar instead of a straight line.

I only notice it a little in cold weather as it is a "lump of metal" not a living bone, so that at times that knee feels cold and "heavier".

I had the op done on a Monday, was walking by Wednesday and out on Thursday and yes it is 6 weeks before you are allowed to drive.

I won't post the pictures taken after the op, they look far worse than it felt.

The important this is to get the full programme of physiotherapy to ensure you recover as much articulation as possible. It is virtually impossible to get the full range back but you should be able to get more than enough to make it well worthwhile.

Physiotherapy can be a bit of a postcode lottery I had excellent service, another chap in there at the same time got far less help. So keep pushing to get all the help you think you need.

PS It was much first stay in hospital as well all I had ever had before was day ops.


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks to all of you for your replies. They are all reassuring, especially the idea of getting my life back. The thought of travelling to places, but having to stay put in the van because I'm unable to walk far enough to sightsee is pushing me on to do this.

I suddenly went downhill on the old knee front last July. I've known I have osteoarthritis for years, but it was only gradually getting worse. In July & August I found I could barely walk after doing something simple - I pivoted to look at something and heard a massive crunch in my knee.

I've been under the physio and going to the gym and it has improved a lot. I can walk about a mile with the dog, but that's it, and I get pain at night etc, etc. The physio pointed out that my leg is now bending outward 'like a banana' and the Xray showed the extent of the damage so that the surgeon didn't even mention my age.

I am doing all my exercises now, so hopefully will have strong enough support in my legs for a good post-op recovery.

I do feel wimpy for worrying about the pain and going under the anaesthetic, but the more I know about the more I'll get my head round it. I just have to stop thinking about statistics and concentrate on why I won't be one of the ones that has problems!

Lesley


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

If you are going Private, there is a good way to save money. get your replacement knees from a Zoo.

You get two Ape knees for a Penny.


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

747 said:


> If you are going Private, there is a good way to save money. get your replacement knees from a Zoo.
> 
> You get two Ape knees for a Penny.


I'm way too young to appreciate that pre-decimalisation humour! :lol: :lol:

However, I am going to renew my MHF subscription because this is the one place I can go to where I can find varied opinions, good advice and dodgy jokes on the widest range of subjects... and occasionally, just occasionally, I learn something about motorhoming!

I shall look at the post-op recovery period as a chance to get some writing done, or failing that some reading.

Lesley


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

> ............However, I am going to renew my MHF subscription because this is the one place I can go to where I can find varied opinions, good advice and dodgy jokes on the widest range of subjects... and occasionally, just occasionally, I learn something about motorhoming!.............


Well said.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Lesleykh said:


> I do feel wimpy for worrying about the pain and going under the anaesthetic,
> 
> Lesley


I've had several ops under general anaesthetic and have to say that there is no need at all to feel wimpy or to worry about it.

You are given a pre-op pill or injection which takes away all the worry and you really could not care less if they chopped off your head. It's actually quite a pleasant feeling. When you get into the anaesthetics room the anaesthetist will ask you to count for him while he slips the anaesthetic under the skin- most times in the back of the hand. That will be all you remember until you wake up.

As you wake up you will have been given something that dulls any pain when you do so and this will be topped up. If the topping pup stops being effective then ASK. It's not wimpy to want to be pain free; you will recover more quickly with less pain as you will be more relaxed, so it is to everyone's advantage that you tell someone. We all feel pain in different degrees of severity.

To be honest, after post-op morphine I can quite understand why some people go to great lengths to get hold of it ! Sort of " floating on a soft pink cloud" feeling where nothing matters a damn.

G


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

My wife has had both knee's done three year apart. The first one went brilliantly and she was back a work relatively quickly. The second op was not successful and she was off work for 11 months.
She is now left with permanently bent leg that will neither straighten or fully bend.

The reason I'm telling you is that knee replacent operations don't always work so you should be aware of this.

The operation was performed at Wrightington Hospital which is world renowned for its work in the orthopedic field. My wife was given the best possible care but she was one of the unlucky ones.

She is still under the consultant and is awaiting a bone scan.

Good Luck with your operation.


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

I don't think you are wimp to be worried about things like pain, what can go wrong. All perfectly normal thoughts.

Can I ask which hospital you are going to? Did the GP give you a choice? The reason I ask is that there is a lot more info on the net about the care you get from hospitals - Dr Foster is a good place to have a look. Also the CQC. This suggestion is not to scare you - but to reassure you.

I work in a hospital and one of the things that might help you is to visit the hospital a few times before you go in for the op. I know walking is a bit difficult, but most hospitals have wheelchairs around to use if need be. So, just go for a wander with your OH - take the route from the carpark - have a look and a listen. It might seem quite strange and smell different. But it really is ok. Find out what home comforts you are allowed in, that will make things more reassuring - a photo, tablet, teddy bear(!) etc. Hospitals are starting to realise how important the 'patient experience' is. If you need something then ask - if you are scared then tell the staff. We are all human!

There is a NHS challenge called the '15 steps' - which is that it only takes 15 steps into a ward to know what kind of your service/care you will get. (I put this in for others who go to hospitals regularly) And it is true - I know exactly how the ward is at any particular time of the day.

Sorry, didn't mean for this to be so long...but one last thing. My friend went in and got both knees done years ago - he did say the pain was immense, he did take a lot of pain killers whilst in the hospital and was as high as a kite :lol: BUT his knees lasted another 10 years, which allowed him to go back to sailing (almost full-time). Definitely recommend the op.

All the best :wink:


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

My wife had both her knees replaced in her thirties.

She's in her seventies now and her 'new' knees are still going strong. If anything, her knees are better than mine. :wink:


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Don't go for the Fiat ones, they judder in reverse and let water in :lol:


----------



## kenny (Jun 4, 2005)

*knee replacment*

had mine done 18months ago had the jab in back did not feel a thing was asked if i wanted to watch it on tv no!. was discharge next day very pain full for about a week , the faster you get walking the better it is i was walking 25 yards a day in 4 days increasing daily about 3weeks i handed the sticks back the hardest part is getting your leg straight if you want pm me and i will send you my phone numb but be fast heading to spain on 22/4 wife did a good job massaging the back of my knee with oil that helped a lot kenny


----------



## kenny (Jun 4, 2005)

*knee repl*

ps forgot to say i was windsurfing with in 8months that the reason we are heading to spain for, i was 70 when mine was done keeny


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm having it done at Addenbrookes under Dr Kvkovic. From what I can find out he seems to have a slightly better than average success rate, but I couldn't make head nor tail of that Dr Foster site!

Lesley


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Lesley

I had mine done five weeks ago, but only an arthroscopy - so I can't really comments on a knee replacement . . . except that the anaesthetic procedure will be the same.

I think anaesthetics may have improved even further than Grizzly's description. I had the tablets beforehand, which didn't seem to make any difference to me, but I wasn't particularly nervous about it anyway - so that may be why.

When I got to the anaesthetic room they put a cannula in the back of my hand, and talked to me as if we were having a chat in the pub. _(Very skilfully done - it was. Had I been nervous it would have calmed me down no end.)_

The anaesthetist showed me the syringe and said, "_Here we go then_" and began to put it into the cannula. Meanwhile his assistant carried on chatting and asked me a question - can't remember what it was. I began to answer him . . . and the next thing I remember was waking up.

There was a very brief and slight sensation of coldness creeping up my arm from the cannula, but it only got just beyond my wrist when I went under. No sensation of "going" at all - I just went!! It was just like flicking a switch!

It was really a great big non-event. I didn't even feel nauseous when I woke up. They had re-hydrated me with a drip during the operation, and apart from feeling rather more than slightly drunk for about 20 minutes, that's all there was to it.

The nurse then said, "_Do you need a pee_?" I did, and told her so, at which she said I would not be allowed to go home until I had done one, just to ensure everything was still functioning. She hung onto my arm as I got out of bed, checked that I was OK and had my balance, then let me go. She was ready to catch me as I walked toward the toilet _(Some hope - I'm 6' 3" and 14 stone, while she was about 5'4" and 7 stone dripping wet! :lol: )_ She asked if I was OK to go in on my own. I felt perfectly alright, so in I went and had a wee - and very enjoyable it was too after all that re-hydration! 

Less than an hour later my wife came to collect me and we went home. The knee still hurts if I do much, but that's no surprise after all the firtling around the surgeon had to do with his instruments. It's not bad enough to take pain killers though, and is slowly getting better - but at nearly 71 I guess I don't heal as quickly as I used to.

Hope this helps put you at ease.

Dave


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Had a complete right knee replacement (titanium) almost five years ago. I had a spinal anaesthetic procedure (like ladies have when giving birth) and it was absolutely pain free.
I woke up a few hours later and was heavily sedated. They put me in bed with a cold compress machine on my knee and I was walking by the end of the next day.
I was discharged 5 days after the op and went home with pain killers.
It's very important to do the the physio and particularly the knee bending exercises.
I was driving again five weeks after going home.
I am totally pain free but there are still areas of my knee I cannot feel. This makes me uncomfortable kneeling on it so I have developed a way of kneeling on my left knee whilst keeping my right leg stretched out.
I am so pleased I had the procedure.
Good luck


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

Lesleykh said:


> I'm having it done at Addenbrookes under Dr Kvkovic. From what I can find out he seems to have a slightly better than average success rate, but I couldn't make head nor tail of that Dr Foster site!
> 
> Lesley


Oops - sorry, I am used to looking at Dr Foster reviews and forgot that they are not as useful for patients.
However, a better site for you to have a look at is NHS Choices, which has recent reviews by patients:

http://www.nhs.uk/Services/hospitals/ReviewsAndRatings/DefaultView.aspx?id=1476

I also found this on NHS Choices: "In relation to your request for performance data for your surgeon, I am advised that you have been provided with the Freedom of Information email to enable us to deal with your request appropriately; I have also added it to my response [email protected]"

so it looks like you can contact the hospital and ask - I would if I was you.

The CQC site is also very good (it recently reported on how caring the hospital was - this is now considered very important, post mid-Staffordshire tragedy). The first page shows that Addenbrookes is on track. If you click on the 18th March report there is a lot more info - it looks like they are happy with the standards. And believe me, they are thorough!
http://www.cqc.org.uk/directory/rgt01

If you have any other queries about dealing with the hospital/surgeon, please ask - it is better to get them answered now rather than later. :roll:


----------

